# MRC Prodigy and sound



## santafeguy (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone experienced problems with MRC prodigy wireless and Quantum sound decoders? I have cooked three sound decoders and I doubt they're all bad decoders. I suspect it's a problem with the loco, but might it be the MRC system??


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

What is the stall current draw on that Locomotive?


----------



## santafeguy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, Southern...
Actually, I don't know the stall current, but I'll try to measure it this weekend. As additional description, the engine (an Athearn light 2-8-2) would run great for several sessions. I turn the layoff off between uses, and out of the blue, I'd go to turn it again for the next session and the engine was suddenly brain dead. Fearing some sort of start current surge, I placed a surge protector before the DCC system, but I still ate a decoder. I am running a non-sound NCE decoder in a different engine that just keeps on running fine. That's why I fear some sort of system/sound problem.


----------

